# Plans to build a Game Cart...



## EZ4U (Dec 28, 2005)

*Folds up and fits in a standard Duffle Bag*

Been using this for years. Never seen anything better. Used it behind a bike too.


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool! I may just try that for next year!


----------



## greg64 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ca you share how you attach it to your bike? I have a game cart and an having a hard time figuring our a way to attach it to my bike. I had originally purchased 1" PVC T and slid it over the seat post. That didn't work to well.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Deer cart*

Here is my version of the deer cart, the only thing that is not original is the way I attached the wheels. The first version had a 1/2" solid stainless axle that bent from the weight of a 12pt. I shot in 2002. This version has hardened steel bolts for axles and to date has not bent or broke.
The wheels are from my old 24" BMX bike and they roll great!!! The cart can be pulled over logs laying on the ground with ease, because of the diameter of the wheels. I wouldn't suggest buying these 24" wheels though, they are not cheap!! 
The handle also extends out another 2 foot from it location in the pictures, that makes it easier to walk without hitting your heels. Hope this helps!!


----------



## sillysilohunter (Aug 9, 2008)

*old frame new use*


----------



## wams (Dec 29, 2008)

looks good


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

sweet bike cart!


----------



## psychobubba (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

SillySiloHunter..... Awesome setup!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I was going to build one similar to the one in post 5 using a section of my ladder stand that I don't use or hardly use. For wheels I was going to get some back wheels off a wheel chair.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

that cart thats attatched with a bike frame is an awesome idea,you can pick up frames at different places for next to nothing money wise.


----------



## geeha002 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is the way I tow mine, just used it last week and it worked great


----------



## billyjack27 (Aug 5, 2011)

I made this one from conduit also...I've changed a few things on it to make it work a little better...


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

Here are pics of three different carts. I was at the dump and pulled up next to someone who was throwing out a bike trailer for pulling small children. BTW...it will not work as a game cart....aluminum is too weak. I saved the quick disconnect wheels and some parts...including the attachment arm for the trailer to the bike and will attach it for next season.


















I have not decided if I am going to keep the bmx type handlebars on the cart still being built.


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

....one more thing....notice that the second cart has the forks/wheels slanted slightly inward. I did this and have yet to have any problems with it tipping over...regardless of the terrain. I make my carts about 20" wide from the center of each fork, depending on the user's height...the piece with the forks attached will be about 48" long. Also, I started attaching the pivot point to the inside of the fork...instead of on top of the wheel...this way the center of gravity for the cart is much lower and less problems tipping over.


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

....I just sold this one for $40...found the pic, so thought I would post it too. It did not connect to the bike, but worked great.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

This is an old thread but I thought it might be worth bringing to the front page for summer projects. I have been wanting to build one and here are some great ideas, any more out there. I am getting older and dragging a good sized deer out of the woods is not any fun. I might use the grey PVC wire conduit. The connections have a larger radius and this should make it a bit stronger. Harbor Freight puts a good wheel for this on sale from time to time.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

psychobubba said:


>


I did one similar to this but mine has a telescopic handle and my wheels are held on with hitch clips so I can take them off and put them in the cart and fold it so it would lay in the trunk of a car. I would post a picture but I don't know how. I bought my wheels at a yard sale for $3.00 for the pair


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

I made this one a couple of years back. Tires and wheels are from northern tool. They are rated for 250lbs. each. The "cradle" is made of a plastic barrel.


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Here's one I made from a ladder stand, a cabelas cart wheel kit and a bit of angle iron and pipe. Its towed by bike using a piece of bent conduit.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great carts!


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Oct 13, 2012)

here is a nice game cart
http://www.amoutfitters.com/build-a-game-cart-for-100/


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

LoneWolf14 said:


> here is a nice game cart
> http://www.amoutfitters.com/build-a-game-cart-for-100/


I saw that one the other day, it looks really solid. I looked at the parts list and with some hunting it could be built for much less.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

dogzlife said:


> Here's one I made from a ladder stand, a cabelas cart wheel kit and a bit of angle iron and pipe. Its towed by bike using a piece of bent conduit.


is that one of those stands that extends like an extension ladder? my father has one of those. he loves his


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

BowBaker1640 said:


> is that one of those stands that extends like an extension ladder? my father has one of those. he loves his


Nope. Just a standard three piece ladder stand.


----------

